# Puking gearbox



## urednecku

On my 'new-to-me' bushog, model 3209-O, the outside gearbox is puking oil thru the breather fitting, When I was going thru it servicing & repairing, I checked the fluid level & it seemed correct, it just flowed out the plug hole inthe side, just like the other one. Today I was not working it hard at all, just knocking the tops off weeds in a new-planted field, only running about 460 rpm's. The "aim & point" thermometer showed it to be about 10* cooler than the other gearbox, which was dry as a bone.

My thinking is it might have been filled with too thin fluid. Any suggestions?

OH yea, a little history that I know about it--I got it for only 1k, because the "blades needed timing"-- they were clashing. When I got it home & looked at it, the outside stump jumper had not been put on tight, so the teeth in had stripped. Another stumpjumper & 1 pair of new blades, the thing works great, not even any leaks in the hydraulics. Only problem is that gearbox puking.


----------



## Tim/South

I have the same cutter. I like the offset for fence rows. Do not like the offset when I forget it is offset.

It would just about have to be pressure building up some how to blow it out the breather. For it to be bone dry is puzzling. I would fill it with 90/120 wt. and see how it did.

The main drive shaft is worn on mine and binds, will not slide. I am thinking about making it a 3 point hitch and using the shorter drive shaft to the PTO.


----------



## deadmoose

What is the fluid in there?


----------



## endrow

They say some synthetic oils will stick to the gears so well they can travel to the top and weep at the vent


----------



## rajela

I would look at replacing the vent. Vent is suppose to have a pressure spring and ball to hold some back pressure in case. I would also look at putting new oil. The new model stuff requires a special oil or grease that is higher than hell.


----------



## rajela

Also pull that breather out and see if there isn't a dipstick on the end of it. Have a 15' brush hog that has a dip stick on the end of the breathers for checking level. Filling to the hole on the side of the case would be over filling.

Look at page 40...http://www.bushhog.com/images/stories/documents/manuals/3000seriesparts.pdf

and http://www.bushhog.com/images/stories/documents/manuals/3209-3210-3414.pdf


----------



## discbinedr

What's the point of a hole in the side of the case if it's not the fill level?


----------



## urednecku

Tim/South, I was meaning the outside of the left gearbox was dry. The first time I used it I did check the breather, it seamed -the best I could tell- to hold some pressure. Page 13 of the operators manual (maintainance / lubrication section) I down-loaded from thier site state:



> 7. Gearboxes - Remove check plug. Add
> EP80W-90 gear oil as necessary to bring oil
> level to check plug hole in blade gearboxes.
> Check oil level in transfer gearbox by observing
> dipstick attached to filler plug. Allow time for oil
> to seep through bearings into lower housing.
> Capacity is shown in Table 4-1.


 ( Out of 27 gearboxes in their parts manual, only 2 show a dipstick.)



rajela said:


> Also pull that breather out and see if there isn't a dipstick on the end of it. Have a 15' brush hog that has a dip stick on the end of the breathers for checking level. Filling to the hole on the side of the case would be over filling.
> 
> Look at page 40...http://www.bushhog.com/images/stories/documents/manuals/3000seriesparts.pdf
> 
> and http://www.bushhog.com/images/stories/documents/manuals/3209-3210-3414.pdf


I have the same downloads. I have the gearbox on page 37 (46-4-17 on their page). The ser. no. labels are still on the gearboxes, but not on the mower itself.

After who-ever put new blades on & left the blade pan loose, no telling what kind of oil they put in the gear box, so I think I'll change the oil out with fresh 80w-90 (I have some on hand). I just hope I'll be able to draw it out without having to drop the blades again, that's a PAIN.

THANKS for all the suggestions!


----------

